# Oh no! He's got the knack....



## twoeagles (Jan 25, 2007)

For all you fellow engineers and techno-whiz kids:


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

An oldie but a goodie. I love the doctors voice. He does a lot of voice characterizations, but can't remember his name.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

haha - can he lead a normal life... no, he'll be an engineer!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Classic, isn't it.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

My stepdad is a telecom engineer. He's a great guy, skilled at what he does, but sometimes talking to him is like talking to an alien. Seems social retardation is ingrained into all great engineers.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well that would explain why I have such great social skills. 

I shoulda been a pilot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2007)

That's great. I wish I could forward that to every engineer in my company. I do I.T. work for a nationwide Architectural/Engineering company.

I'd probably get fired!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2007)

hehe Too funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

haha, yeah that's what i wanna see before going into engineering!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Funny...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)




----------

